# Canada Goose season opened today. :)



## Wallijig (Aug 13, 2011)

It never fails..... the guy without the gun the geese will fly by. 
I went to to record couple buddies, one with his son on his first hunt. I was sitting in trees about 100 yrds. off to side of wheat field. a flock of about 50-60 come in skirted edge of decoys just out of their range & come right over me, honkers had to lift to get over tree belt.

Shortly later a pair come in off to side, buddy scratched one out, it set it wings & sailed over to field next to me. I went to pick it up & 3 more come in. I dropped to ground right on top of hill in middle of wheat field. They flew right over my head. I could have hit them with a bat. But they continued right into them in the decoys. They dropped all 3. I was not able to record because camera was back at area I was setup earlier. 

Now here's where you all are going to laugh. I walked over & picked up the bird he hit earlier, walked it back to them in their blinds, & threw it beside them. Well it guess it got it's wind back, hit the ground running. I ran chasing it to grab it, after chasing it about 25 yrds. it turned around, spread it wings out with mouth wide open, hissing & started chasing me. I ran right back to them with goose 5' on my tail. It chased me right threw where they were laying in their blinds. Turned so they had a broadside shot & not shooting towards me & one of them shot it. I bet it chased me 40-50 yrds. I could just imagine someone driving buy seeing this fat guy dressed in camo running with goose right on his tail.  



Here's rewards of morning be going back after them this evening.


----------



## Andy (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO 

That's what it's all about. Making memories that will never be forgotten.

Here's the story that will be told for many years.... (If I were the kid) 

Me and my dad were goose hunting opening day, we had our buddy filming us off about 100 yards in a tree line. We were lucky enough to get a few with more flying over the camera man than us. I don't really know what he was doing to the geese in the tree line but all the sudden here he comes running and screaming for help through the field being chased by a goose that I'm sure was going to eat him. After the third or fourth pass we were finally able to get a shot at the goose to save our buddy. 

Hope you guys bag many more over the season.

:beer:


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 14, 2011)

Had a couple flocks drop in this morning. Took couple kids out for their first yr. hunting.


----------



## switchback (Aug 14, 2011)

That's great! Glad to see the kids enjoying themselves! Congrats!


----------

